# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  şu çılgın okurlar!

## atoybil

şu çılgın okurlar! ............Aslan Blut


Türkiye''de ilk defa "milli" nitelikleri olan bir kitap, "şu üılgın Türkler", 38 baskıya ulaştı. İstiklal Savaşı''nı roman olarak yazan Turgut üzakman''ın bu alandaki boşluğu kısmen doldurduğu görülüyor. 
"Kısmen" diyorum, milli kimlik konusundaki aşınma o kadar yoğundur ki, tek başına bir eserin bu boşluğu doldurması mümkün değildir. 
Akşam gazetesi, eserin 38 baskı yapmasını layıkıyla değerlendirerek, "Ulusalcı tepki kitabını buldu" ve "Ulusalcıların Best Seller''i" başlıklarıyla manşetten ve orta sayfadan çok geniş olarak inceledi. 
üünkü bu gelişme, sosyolojik bir olguydu ve haber değeri de yüksekti. 
Kitabı okuyan gençlerle, yani şu çılgın okurlarla konuştuğumda, İstiklal Savaşı''nı hiç bilmediklerini, ilk defa doyurucu şekilde, bu kitaptan öğrendiklerini söylediler! 

Uluslararası bir toplantıda üinli bir diplomata, "Batılı dev şirketleri ülkenize kabul ediyorsunuz. Dünyadaki diğer örnekler ortada. Bu şirketlerin ülkenizde meydana getireceği kültürel aşınmaya karşı ne yapacaksınız?" diye sormuştum... üinli diplomat, "Bilinç inşaatı nedir bilir misiniz?" diye cevap vermiş ve gençleri üin''in menfaatleri doğrultusunda yetiştirdiklerini anlatmaya çalışmıştı... 

"Doğu Karadeniz Tarihi" gibi çok önemli bir eseri bulunan 
Mehmet Bilgin ise bir toplantıda aynen şöyle demişti: 
"Bir topluluğun yeni bir kimliği kabul ederek benimsemesi için eski kimliğinden habersiz hale getirilmesi gerekir... Tarih boyunca Türk kavimleri milli kimliklerini bu sebeple kaybetmiştir..."
Bilgin devam etmişti:
"Ukrayna''da Türkçe soyadı taşıyan kitleler vardır; kendilerini Rus kabul ederler. Bulgaristan''da Osmanlı bakıyesi Türkler hariç, Bulgarlar ve diğer Türk grupları kendilerini Slav kökenli bir ırk olarak kabul eder. Fatih''in Samsun''a yerleştirdiği Bulgar kralının adı ''şişman''dır!
Hıristiyanlık, Doğu Roma''nın elinde, kavimleri eritme potası olmuştur... Türk kavimlerinin eritilebilmesi için, İstanbul''dan Hunlara papazlar, İnciller gönderilmiştir. Aziz Kril, Rusları Hıristiyanlaştırmak için Kril alfabesini oluşturmuştur. Bu politikadan kurtulmak isteyen, Ermeniler ve Gürcüler, kendi alfabelerini icad ederek kimliklerini koruyabilmişlerdir. Hıristiyanlaşan Türkler dillerini de terk ettikleri için kaybolup gitmişlerdir."

4000 yıl önce çivi yazısı ile yazılmış Sümer tabletlerinden birinde ise şu ifadeler var: 
"Bizler, kökenimizi, tarihimizi, soyağacımızı, yaşadıklarımızı, yaptıklarımızı evlerimizin duvarlarına yazardık. İstila için gelenler, sağ kalanlarımızı esir alırken evlerimizi mutlaka yıkar, tabletlerimizi kırardı. Böylece, hayatta kalanların belleği ile sınırlı kalan geçmişimiz zamanla unutulur; birkaç nesil sonra, tarihi, uygarlığı ve kültürü ile bağları kopmuş, kim ve ne olduğunu hatırlamayan bir topluluk olarak kalırdık" 

Atatürk, dil ve tarih kurumlarını ve Türkiyat Enstitüsünü, Türkler''i kim ve ne olduğunu hatırlamayan bir topluluk olmaktan kurtarmak için kurmuştu. Türk çocuğuna, daha ilkokul ikinci sınıfta, Oğuz Kağan destanı okutuluyor ve Ziya Gökalp''ın Kızılelma şiiri ezberletiliyordu... 
Cumhuriyetin ilk nesilleri "Ulusa kişilik kazandıran nitelikler, diğer uluslara olan benzerlikleri değil, çağdaş ve evrensel ilkeler ve doğrularla uyum sağlayan kendilerine özgü değerlerdir" kabulüyle yetiştiriliyordu. 
Lise tarih kitapları tam dört ciltti ve Türk Medeniyet Tarihi de bu dersler içindeydi. (Bu eser Kaynak yayınları arasında yeniden yayımlanmıştır.) Derslerde, bütün insanlık tarihiyle birlikte Türkler''in, Orta Asya''da, üin''de, Hint''te, Anadolu''da, Tuna boylarında, ün Asya''da, Mısır''da, Ege havzasında ve Avrupa''da kurduğu medeniyetler işlenirdi... şimdi, bunlardan kimin haberi var? 

Sümer tabletinde anlatılanları hatırlatan Tezer ülküatam, 4000 yıl önce Sümerler''in çektiklerini, bugün Türk toplumunun yaşamakta olduğunu belirtmişti..
"Bugün Türk ulusu, bir kimlik bunalımı yaşıyor. Türk insanı mirasçısı olduğu kültür ve uygarlık sentezinin kökenlerini ve dayanaklarını bilmediği veya unuttuğu için, ''ileri, geri'', ''çağdaş-çağdışı'' gibi önyargılarla zihni karışmış olarak, gelenek ve görenekleri, inançları, tercihleri, yaşama biçimi bir yanda, gelişme ve değişme gibi çok oynak ve kaygan kavramlar diğer yanda, kendini boşlukta hissetmektedir..." 

Bu bakımdan, hem Bilgi Yayınevi Sahibi Ahmet Tevfik Küflü''ye hem de İstiklal Savaşı''nı roman ve senaryo karışımı bir kurgu ile yazan ve böylece daha etkili olan Turgut üzakman''a ne kadar teşekkür etsek azdır.

----------

